#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos best money

## donald36

What money is best to take and where should you change it ---any scams or is it straightforward Information would be appreciated

----------


## dirtydog

Dollars or baht, most restaurants, bars, hotels in Vientiane will give you the option to pay in either, also there are currency exchange places with their rates posted for kip.

----------


## donald36

Thanks Dirtydog --pretty straightforward

----------

